# Request to the science community..stop it!



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm sure they genetically modified these fish for a reason that is not evident to me but where is the line when they stop doing experiments for the sake of doing something cool? I'm sure someone out there in the hobby is just drooling over the chance to get some custom modified fish to look florescent pink and orange to go with these yellow fish.

http://i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/02620/POTD-glowing-fish_2620952k.jpg


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The modification of these fish probably had nothing to do with the name of science - it's all for the hobby. Science gave the tools to do it, and scientists put it to good use. It's often when these tools become available to the masses that someone somewhere decides to use it for novelty and profit.

It's not science that you should be asking to stop, it's people in the hobby


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I agree with Ameekplec.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

To quote Dr. Alan Grant, "This isn't how you make a dinosaur, this is how you play God." (Best one of the trilogy)

All this genetic modifying stuff may be all fun and games for now, but if it continues this way, one day it is going to hunt and eat us...


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I think it's all in the name of profits.
Genetically creating your own fish means you own the copyright to that specie. If you bought and breed your own fish, that's call pirating.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

It sucks that they're doing this to animals just to make money from the ignorant. And it is not only fish. I saw dyed African frogs awhile back. I asked if they were dyed and the shop guy said no, they weren't. But African dwarf frogs do not come in pale pink, apple green and light blue. Quite a few of them were dead in the tank, poor things.

I truly wish animal welfare law prohibited this kind of exploitation. Also tattooing and dying of fish as well. Though that's more often done for simple fraud, to make a Koi appear to be a much more expensive type than it actually is. Ever see those pics of fish with words written on them ? Forget which species, but they had LOVE written or tattooed on their sides and were being sold as novelties. It's just appalling.


----------

